# 1941 National c21 pressure cooker



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

I just purchased a 1941 National Eau Claire Wisc pressure cooker

I think I need a gasket... or do I.. it screws on and has wing nuts

any ideas on parts for a model that old


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not that I care to talk to that, that is lower than used car salesman.
However, if it has six or eight wing nuts and the mating surfaces are flat, no you do not need a gasket.
Do however use a thin coating of Vaseline petroleum jelly on the mating surfaces.
My All American has dog down screws and no gasket.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you know that talking about that type of canning equipment gets you put on the national terrorist watch list, the no-fly list, Trumps' waterboarding list, and probably results in your dis-barrment in 56 states?


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Do you know that talking about that type of canning equipment gets you put on the national terrorist watch list, the no-fly list, Trumps' waterboarding list, and probably results in your dis-barrment in 56 states?


who said anything about canning? I need it for deep frying fake KFC chicken


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you mean you are actually going to put food in this?

ATTACH=CONFIG]15855[/ATTACH]

Or is fake KFC code for something else?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Do you mean you are actually going to put food in this?
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]15855[/ATTACH]
> 
> Or is fake KFC code for something else?


He is probably going to convert it into a cooker for a still.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

National became Presto in & about the 1950s - one of the very few old time pressure canners with parts available .....

National Pressure Cooker


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Pre war pressure cookers are great...many are still in use 

There are no replacement parts available from presto/national as they view the older models as obsolete. 

year of manufacture is Stamped on the bottom and model # is stamped on the top


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have an old one too. 
Go to the auto parts store and get a sheet of gasket material and cut your own.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Pre war pressure cookers are great...many are still in use
> 
> There are no replacement parts available from presto/national as they view the older models as obsolete.
> 
> year of manufacture is Stamped on the bottom and model # is stamped on the top


bull ....

you don't bother reading other postings? .... Presto sells spares/rebuild kits that fit the old Nationals and there's all kinds of parts for the popular C7s on other retail sites ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> bull ....
> 
> you don't bother reading other postings? .... Presto sells spares/rebuild kits that fit the old Nationals and there's all kinds of parts for the popular C7s on other retail sites ....


You sir are ignorant... call presto and tell them you have a model C21 from 1941... if they have spare parts - I will run naked through time square on new years eve

here is the website https://www.gopresto.com/ here is the phone Call 1-800-877-0441 weekdays from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. (Central Time)

I expect an apology after you realize i was correct....

and this is not a model C7... it is a C21..

sure they have replacement parts... but nothing for prewar models...


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> who said anything about canning? I need it for deep frying fake KFC chicken


Oh, that's funny. Some nearby friends of mine have one, I think it's one anyway. They offered it to me for free last week but I have no idea what I would do with it. It's pretty cool looking though. Scary looking as hell. All the wing nuts and such, it LOOKS like a weapon of some sort. I'm not for sure what brand it was because their shed light wasn't working. It looked something like this: Vintage National Pressure Cooker EAU CLAIRE WIS circa 1930's Pot 8" Tall, 29" rd http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Nat...604835?hash=item3ac1a033a3:g:rQkAAOSwbwlXBv~x

Are you really going to attempt using it? As a deep fryer for Chicken??? Is your homeowners insurance current?

OH, I wish I could see that!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing scary about using one.

I have an AA for canning and a Presto which gets used about once a month.
The presto was my mothers, made and used by her in the 1930's.
Have replaced the seal twice in 20 years and was replaced by my mother several times in her lifetime.
I did have to replace the safety rubber plug about 6 years ago, was hard and checkered.
As long as the regulator is hissing when cooking, and the safety is not blocked there is no problem.
The pot and cover are real tough and would take a lot of unvented pressure to rupture.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Nothing scary about using one.
> 
> I have an AA for canning and a Presto which gets used about once a month.
> The presto was my mothers, made and used by her in the 1930's.
> ...


I am surprised that you need a seal for one made in the 30's


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Nothing scary at all.










Unless, something scary happens, lol.

I use one regularly so this has NOT happened to me. But it's funny, kinda.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Gridrebel said:


> Nothing scary at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing that the one in the picture was a modern one with a person that had no clue what they were doing...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am surprised that you need a seal for one made in the 30's


It is a presto mod.40 with wooden handles, 1939 I think.
The only reason I know the model number is because she had a boxed spare seal in the kitchen cabinet.
It is a 4 quart cooker with rotating cover, not a canner, My All American canner has no gasket, but then again it is only about 25 years old..


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

here is the email I received from Presto
--------------------------------------------------
Good afternoon XX XXXXXX,

Thank you for the pictures. I did speak with you over the phone earlier. Your model is obsolete. It cannot be pressurized because we cannot provide any parts. It is no longer safe to operate.

Sarah

Customer Service Representative
National PRESTO Industries, Inc.
Eau Claire, WI
Website: Presto® Pressure Cookers and Electric Appliances

Contact Customer Service via:
Tel: 1-800-877-0441
E-mail: [email protected]
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/GoPresto

For specific information on canning please visit: Presto®: Canning Introduction

Products are Warrantied in the U.S and Canada only.


----------



## tootall1121a (Aug 28, 2018)

*No gasket required*



Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I just purchased a 1941 National Eau Claire Wisc pressure cooker
> 
> I think I need a gasket... or do I.. it screws on and has wing nuts
> 
> any ideas on parts for a model that old


The National was the forerunner of All American, so long as it's in good condition, no gasket is required. I just got one myself. Not exactly sure how to use it yet, but in looking for info I found your post. Doesn't seem to use the typical jiggler thing. We have other pressure canners, and know that you cannot rely on gauges, they are often faulty even after only a few uses. We use jigglers on our more modern canners. If and when I find further information, I'll let you know.


----------



## tootall1121a (Aug 28, 2018)

I might also suggest you look into a group on Facebook called Rebel Canners. They will can anything, and don't care what the FDA or any other agency says about it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

May God bless Slippy's - Attorney, wherever he may be practicing questionable legal services!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> May God bless Slippy's - Attorney, wherever he may be practicing questionable legal services!


I hear he was off to prepare his legal defense of Hillary Clinton. When and if she is ever charged. :vs_lol:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tootall1121a said:


> The National was the forerunner of All American, so long as it's in good condition, no gasket is required. I just got one myself. Not exactly sure how to use it yet, but in looking for info I found your post. Doesn't seem to use the typical jiggler thing. We have other pressure canners, and know that you cannot rely on gauges, they are often faulty even after only a few uses. We use jigglers on our more modern canners. If and when I find further information, I'll let you know.


guy, I have 4 of the old Nationals - very common around here - use them on occasion - they use a gasket - National became Presto and has/had nothing to do with All American ...

http://www.cookingandcanning.net/national.html

http://www.cookingandcanning.net/nationalold7.html

http://www.cookingandcanning.net/nationalold5.html

*** Good Advise >>>>> http://www.cookingandcanning.net/olprsein.html


----------

